# 1970 M38A1 Field marking (in Canada and UN)



## envirobad (26 Nov 2005)

Hello everyone, I'm a civilian who did work for Deense Construction, I just bought a M38A1-CND3 (1970) jeep with a repro body, so I need pictures of these jeeps in the field with the corect marking on them and inside the tube and hood. I need someone who may know how jeeps were marked in the field.   So, colour, markings and equipment is what I need to find out for an acurate restoration.   The sole information I ahve on the jeep marking, is a SUMM-77 indicated inside, someone knows what this means?
Pictures of any kind (in Canada, in mission) would be really appreciated.
Thanks in advance
JM 

envirobad@hotmail.com


----------



## geo (27 Nov 2005)

hMMM.... in 70 we were still painting em a single Olive drab colour
TPXX on the four fenders.
Canada licence plates front & back
Unit tac sign on frent left fender and rear bumper
Canada flags on the front right fender and other rear bumper.

other than that, the vehicle was pretty plain "li'll grean go machine"

Optinoal white or yellow sign for front & back: "Student driver"


----------



## envirobad (27 Nov 2005)

Thank you very much foryou anwer, but what is TPXX and unit tac sign...any pictures?  ANd what about the UN ones in the Greek island where the Canadians got a so great peacekeeper reputation?
Thanks again.
JM
envirobad@hotmail.com


----------



## TCBF (27 Nov 2005)

Mannn, you bring back a LOT of memories when you put Cyprus and jeeps in the same sentence!

Tom


----------



## 1feral1 (27 Nov 2005)

The M38A1 in Cdn srvice was known as the 67 Ptrn Jeep. If I remember right, the Kiaser Corporation of Canada made them (some of them anyways). I had a US 1952 M38A1, fully restored, and cam-painted to current CF specs (c.1980) right from the manual for the cam-patterns. Full canvas, w/doors, SMG and FN rifle racks, etc. Quite the beast, and I had a lot of fun with it until I got married, and was forced to give up some of my hobbies. I am divorced now ;D Sure miss that Jeep, but NOT her.

I'll see if I can find some pics of it, and post them once I get home. Any pics you have of your Jeep would be appreciated.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## TCBF (27 Nov 2005)

I think i have the manual for the 1952 around here someplace....

Tom


----------



## geo (27 Nov 2005)

envirobad said:
			
		

> Thank you very much foryou anwer, but what is TPXX and unit tac sign...any pictures?   ANd what about the UN ones in the Greek island where the Canadians got a so great peacekeeper reputation?
> Thanks again.
> JM
> envirobad@hotmail.com


TP = tire pressure. we would stencil the tire pressure requred on each tire onto the fender - just to keep the guess work down.

Tac signs = rectangular box into which there would be
Oval - tracked
xed - infantry
Slashed - Recce
Dot - Arty
E on it's side - Engineer

Above the rectangle would be a number of dots (section, platoon) or bars (Coy, Bn)to denote the formation to which the vehicle would belong to. Will try to post you some examples.


----------

